

37signals: Every milestone, task, and reminder on 1 page - awicklander
http://productblog.37signals.com/products/2011/06/every-basecamp-milestone-todo-highrise-task-and-backpack-reminder-on-a-single-page.html

======
rachelbaker
I have been waiting for something like this! I belong to so many different
Basecamp accounts, I was losing track.

